# Marriott Vancouver?



## bdurstta (May 21, 2017)

There are 2 Marriots I am considering in Vancouver...Residence Inn or Pinnacle?  Trying to put together a family trip...will need 3 rooms, one with a 2 year old.  Or any other suggestions you might have.  Want to be within walking distance of the things to do in Vancouver.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 24, 2017)

I would highly recommend The Wedgewood Hotel in downtown Vancouver. Very central to all the sights with great service and an excellent breakfast included. And with the favorable US/CDN exchange rate, prices for this very nice hotel are quite reasonable.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2017)

My daughter is living in Vancouver currently and attending school there.  There really isn't anyplace you can stay where you will be within walking distance of everything.  My daughter uses public transit, I usually rent a car to get to the places we can't walk to.  Parking is sometimes difficult to find, and generally expensive, but it is what it is.

My last stay was at 910 Beach.  It worked very well for us as the unit had a kitchen and a washer/dryer.  It had one Queen and a pull out Queen sleeper sofa.  Rate wise it was "reasonable" for Vancouver.  Both internet and parking were extra, but even with those costs it was cheaper than many other places.  It is close to the water, just across from Granville Island.

http://www.910beach.com/

Both of the Marriots you mentioned would be in good locations for walking around the "downtown" area.  You would still need public transit or a car to get out to see a lot of things like Stanley Park, UBC (they have a wonderful anthropology museum there), Granville Island (unless you really like to walk a lot).


----------



## WBP (May 30, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I would highly recommend The Wedgewood Hotel in downtown Vancouver. Very central to all the sights with great service and an excellent breakfast included. And with the favorable US/CDN exchange rate, prices for this very nice hotel are quite reasonable.



There is a lot to be said for Marriott consistency, quality.......and security and safety. Further, during a visit to London, when bombs exploded downtown/acts of terrorism, the Marriott at Canary Wharf, pulled out a standard Marriott manual, and followed the instructions on what to do when there was a local, high risk incident. That Marriott hotel's response to a local disaster was flawless. We felt beyond safe, and very glad to be staying at a hotel managed by an International hotel company that probably has more safety and security experts at their Corporate Headquarters than The Wedgewood Hotel has employees. 

It's a different world out there. A Safe Traveller thinks about things today, that they never had to think about, pre-9-11.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd stay away from the Residence Inn as it will be too far from the transit line and main attractions for my tastes.  The Pinnacle would be a much better choice in terms of access.  Some thoughts if you are considering going outside of the Marriott system (well I guess one is going to soon be formally within Marriott).  

-Westin Bayshore - right on the harbour and is a moderate walk (20 mins) on some really good paved shoreline trails into Stanley Park (great aquarium there).  You can be in the hub of downtown by walking the other direction for 15 minutes.  As a SPG property you can easily use the status benefits of Marriott here.  Rooms are comfy and rates tend to be a bit lower than the Pinnacle.

- If you want to spoil yourself the Fairmont Waterfront is incredible and has an excellent location with easy access to the light-rail transit lines.  Service has been top notch each time I've stayed there and the rooms are very comfortable.  Price is a bit higher, but well worth it.


----------



## bdurstta (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you for the input!


----------

